# What size Madone do you ride (for tall riders)?



## thebluedog (Jun 5, 2010)

I think it might help my decision getting input from other Madone riders that are taller 6'1" or so plus.

I'm 6'3" 170 lbs flexible and have test ridden a 60cm and 62cm Madone 4.5. I was immediately drawn to the 60cm (more control) but think the 62cm might be more comfortable for longer (3hr plus) rides. I was only able to ride each bike for 20 minutes sprinting through various parking lots so I don't know the long ride comfort. 
I was fitted by my local bike shop guru and he seen me on both bikes and feels comfortable selling me either size.

Thanks for your input!

H


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

*For me..*

I'm about 6'4", 185-90 # and I have loved my 60 cm Madone since the day I got it - I've never once regretted not getting the bigger size (my LBS said I really could have gone either way) and I got the best control and lowest weight possible for my size (and it's awesome on 2+ hour rides as well)...

Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

6' 2", 33" inseam, 58cm 5.2 pro

fairly flexible. I can put my palms on the floor without bending my knees.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

6'7" and ride the 64cm.


----------



## dw67 (Mar 31, 2008)

6'5" 35inch pants inseam. I fit perfectly on a 62cm madone. Was fitted on a fit cycle before I even bought the bike.

I have a 2010 Trek Madone 5.2 frameset being shipped to me tomorrow as a warranty replacement from trek. I am selling it if anyone is interested.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

6'2" on a 60cm Madone here. Running a 110mm stem.


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm 6'2". Lonnng legs, short torso. I ride a 58 with a 90 stem.

If it matters...I also have the "performance" geometry.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm 6'2" 32" inseam and I'm on a 58 CM Madone 6.5 with an 80 MM stem, Performance fit. What you said in your first post is probably dead on...60 will force you to push the seat mast up to create the proper height for your legs, that, in turn, leads to a higher pelvis position relative to the bars. That will lead you to be in a more aggressive position in terms of rake. It will be faster. If you go with the 62 your seat won't need to be as high relative to your bars which puts you more upright.

I suggest you focus on deciding what the bike is for, 2 hours hard riding or 6 hours of endurance and touring. That should make the decision easy. Good luck!


----------



## AZRider3 (May 5, 2009)

I'm 6'5" with a 36" inseam and 195 lbs. I ride a 62cm Pro fit 2010 Madone 6.9 with a 110mm stem and 175mm cranks. The 60 is too small but the 64 feels huge to me. For waht it's worth, my Dad is 6'7" and loves his 64cm Madone 5.2.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

6'2", 195 lbs, 32" inseam
58cm Madone 6.5 Pro fit, 120mm stem positioned at lowest point on steerer. Originally was positioned at top of steerer. Found lower position was more comfortable with less pressure on hands and shoulders. Also moved saddle up considerably and slightly forward resulting in noticeable improvement in climbing ability. Switched stock Bontrager saddle out for Fiz'ik Arione medium fit. Bontrager was too narrow and felt like a rock. All these adjustments changed long miserable rides into pleasure tours.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

LOL, I ride a 58 Madone at 5'10" with a 90mm stem. My actual inseam is close to 33.75 though so, while I can ride a 56 OK I prefer the 58 as it is much easier to get a comfortable drop to the bars. Here's my old setup before the frame got warrantied.


----------



## thebluedog (Jun 5, 2010)

*My Madone is here! Picture included!*

Thanks for everyone's input/advice...I ended up going with a 60cm. My palms do bother me a little bit but I still need to get properly fitted...hopefully a proper fitting will mitigate the palm discomfort/finger numbness.

Here is my new ride - ain't it sweet!!!

It's a 2010 5.9 frame with Ultegra 6700 and Aeolus 5.0 wheels.
I'm lovin' it so far except for the seat. The seat seems to be a common complaint. Any recommendations for a comfortable seat?


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet ride. My friend has that same bike in a 56. Love the flat black/carbon and blue. 

I HATED my Bontrager saddle. Ended up with a Specialized Alias. Love it.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweet ride. My friend has that same bike in a 56. Love the flat black/carbon and blue. 

I HATED my Bontrager saddle. Ended up with a Specialized Alias. Love it.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Bars with flat shaped tops would seem to help the palms. I am looking at a set of these Control Tech's


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet! Very stealth looking. Before spending big bucks on a new saddle try adjusting your saddle to a level position. It looks like the nose is down too much. Put a carpenter's level on the saddle front to rear and adjust it to level as a starting point. Ride it at for at least an hour and re-evaluate. I have a digital level and found that .5 deg down in front worked for me and made a huge improvement. Use a torque wrench. Otherwise, you'll end up popping out of adjustment when hitting a bump or you'll damage the seat mast adjuster from over tightening. I rode the original saddle for about 1,000 miles but 3-4 hours rides were beating me up. I found many good reviews and virtually no bad review on the Fiz'ik Arione so I bought one. It took awhile to break in but now I can go 4 hours without even thinking about the saddle. The Arione has flex slots in the sides of the base that open up over time and miles. This helps the saddle to conform to your personal geometry and gets more comfortable as it breaks in.


----------



## subigre (Aug 31, 2010)

thebluedog, it's an awesome bike !!!! I love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Can I ask you if it's a Pro (H1) or Performance(H2) fit ? What is your inseam and saddle height form BB ?


----------

